# Cyp.macranthos album



## tenman (Apr 3, 2011)

A bit small on this first flowering of a young seedling,this is another recently received trade that broke dormancy during shipping and so is sitting in its pot in the GH. About 2" across, hopefully it will be larger on future bloomings.


----------



## Dido (Apr 4, 2011)

nice color and flower. 
It will get bigger hope the best for you.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 4, 2011)

:clap: :drool::drool::drool: :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice acquisition! Can it take the heat?


----------



## tenman (Apr 4, 2011)

It should be fine in the outdoor bed, despite our hot summers; the pots stay cool as they're shaded most of the day in the summer and sitting in a raised bed atop the clay substrate. If it seems to suffer, I can always yank the pot out of the ground and drop the plant in front of the evap cooler in the GH.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 4, 2011)

Mac. albums tend to be smaller flowered than their normally coloured counterparts, but it should increase in size as the plant matures.
If you can face doing it, I would remove the flower to help reduce stress on the plant during establishment,
David


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2011)

I really should send an order to Gardens at Post Hill.


----------



## koshki (Apr 5, 2011)

That is really lovely!



NYEric said:


> I really should send an order to Gardens at Post Hill.



Maybe I should add to mine! :evil:


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice form!

Mac's always break dormancy for me in shipping!

Ron


----------

